# How is L.L. Bean for snowboard jackets and pants?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

This is going to be my first season snowboarding. What do you guys think of L.L. Bean for snowboard jackets and pants? I was thinking of getting this. 
Penobscot Parka, Thinsulate: Outerwear at L.L.Bean


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

It really depends where your going to be snowboarding, that looks like a decent shell but layering will be the key to staying warm or not overheating. One thing I would say about snowboard specific outerwear is that its built for the task, an example would be my burton ronin pants that have stash pockets specifically for goggles, your pass, gloves etc. There are tons of other name brands to choose from, my only advice is make sure it's built for snowboarding.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Says that it is waterproof so i would assume that it has fully taped seams but it does not specifically say that it does. To me, that is a must.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

trying not to brand hate.....but. please, much better stuff out there . I would not be caught dead on the slopes wearing LL BEan.. sorry just me, not even a slave to fashion.. Look for snowboard specific stuff. You will be glad you did..


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

oneplankawanka said:


> trying not to brand hate.....but. please, much better stuff out there . I would not be caught dead on the slopes wearing LL BEan.. sorry just me, not even a slave to fashion.. Look for snowboard specific stuff. You will be glad you did..


gotta agree. I had some waterproof snow play pants I was using for a few trips and it sucked. got a pair of Burton snowboarding pants on a wicked sale, and while being ugly as hell, highly functional.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

i agree. LL Bean is good outdoor wear, but not sure I'd want to take it to the slopes. Snowboard specific stuff is the best. I'm a big fan of Burton as well, especially with zip out liners. I'm forever cold, Burton keeps me warm in below zero weather, but not overheating in spring.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

chk Sessions..some of the best stuff out there with features for snowboarders!!! Sessions.com


----------



## romesaz (Nov 21, 2007)

Sessions as mentioned above,
foursquare
burton
special blend
686
bonfire

There's also Columbia and Northface, though usually more expensive and some would claim just plain overpriced.

Arxteryx makes good waterproof outerwear if I'm not mistaken, but again, more expensive. 

then there's ripzone and such brands that make board specific outerwear at a more reasonable price.
Im sure there's more as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

yo i had ll bean last year it wasint half bad i had the 3 in one jacket worked as well as my friends burton and snowpants i just got flat black and dark grey you could hardly tell the diff. plus ll bean has a return policy if a zipper breaks thelle repplace the whole jacket pant what ever the only reason why im not usin them this year is becouse i out grew the jacket but im still using the pants cuz there wicked awsom i never got hot or cold in em.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Are all snowboarders metrosexuals or just big queerbaits? I rocked the runs last year in pimp ass Carhartt overalls and a Rocky jacket. Never got wet or cold. My old man has a nice LL bean jacket and loves it. Its all he buys. Sure I look like a ******* cruising down the hill but whats wrong with that. Better than looking like Prince imo.


----------



## mdc (Sep 23, 2008)

LL Bean makes a quality product and had great return policy. It may not be the coolest or most stylish but it's good stuff. I had an all conditions gore tex jacket for 10 years. Zipper broke, I sent it back and got a brand new all conditions jacket. Can't complain on that!

MDC


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2008)

the skeptik said:


> Are all snowboarders metrosexuals or just big queerbaits? I rocked the runs last year in pimp ass Carhartt overalls and a Rocky jacket. Never got wet or cold. My old man has a nice LL bean jacket and loves it. Its all he buys. Sure I look like a ******* cruising down the hill but whats wrong with that. Better than looking like Prince imo.


Neither my good man.. We just prefer clothing designed for snowboarders. NO ONE said LL Bean was crap, only that there are other "better" choices out there.

Dressed as you are, you would be right at home at Mt Hood meadows here in Oregon in late spring when all the folks come out from eastern oregon for there once a year ski trip dressed in there carharts, camo and orange hunting hats! Its all good.. the important thing as that you just ride, the clothing you do it in is secondary..

No need to call people names you know nothing about.

Just ride and everything will take care of itself.. enjoy, but chill with the labeling of others.


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

i would just go with what you like and what is the most functional. last year was my first season and i got a sick quicksilver jacket for 65 bucks on the clearence rack and some no name pants that were only 25 bucks. both looked good, kept me both warm and dry (and i spent some time on my ass:laugh, and were very functional. one of my friends that went with me for the first time bought a matching burton set and it cost him almost 400 bones and he didnt even like snowboarding after it was all said and done:dunno: so dont go crazy on your gear just yet. i think that the ll bean jacket would be great. its functional and will last you forever


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

the skeptik said:


> Are all snowboarders metrosexuals or just big queerbaits? I rocked the runs last year in pimp ass Carhartt overalls and a Rocky jacket. Never got wet or cold. My old man has a nice LL bean jacket and loves it. Its all he buys. Sure I look like a ******* cruising down the hill but whats wrong with that. Better than looking like Prince imo.


its all about looking good


i dunno if those have pit zips or leg zips but those are my at min requirements, im sure most people agree that they are almost necessary..


----------



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

jmacphee9 said:


> its all about looking good
> 
> 
> i dunno if those have pit zips or leg zips but those are my at min requirements, im sure most people agree that they are almost necessary..


thats a good point. my 25 dollars pants had those too. hey, they work for me


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

kudos skeptik, i sported my carhartt waterpoof/breathable jacket and pants for my first year of boarding last winter and they worked great. -and i was the most original guy on the pass... i will say though that 'made for a snowboarder' does that its benefits. ie. i'd love to have a clear mp3 pocket, and a better fit/cut to my body -whereas carhartt can be kinda bulky.

I have just gotten into boarding so speaking of 'bulky', I prefer more form fitting pants/jackets. Any body have good advice on brands? Also what 1000's of mm of waterproofness is required? I'm not talking super impenetrable 300 dollar pieces. But the level wear do dont have to worry about getting wet. And we're dealing with oregon wetness hear....


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Holden is all about form-fit. Lots of 10k rated stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

OSUperu said:


> Also what 1000's of mm of waterproofness is required? I'm not talking super impenetrable 300 dollar pieces. But the level wear do dont have to worry about getting wet. And we're dealing with oregon wetness hear....


I'd go for at least 10k, 15 or 20 if you can find it without breaking the bank. Since you're asking on LL Bean and Carhartt, I'll assume money's an issue. Try trolling Tramdock.com: Oakley Backwards K Hooded Sweatshirt - Men's and WhiskeyMilitia.com: Analog Device Jacket - Men's - $19.99 - 71% off if you're not already. They have clothes on all the time, and you'll find decent stuff for the price you'd pay for an LL Bean.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

its not the money, its like most people say, if this is my first year buy everything (last year was rented), and i think i went a little 'too much' on the burton 32's, ride bindings and a nitro board, i do not want to go crazy. And it seems crazy that a northface jacket can cost close to 300, but then a bonfire jacket be much less. Snowboarding and brands are going to be difficult to swim through i can see..


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

SpringheelJack said:


> I'd go for at least 10k, 15 or 20 if you can find it without breaking the bank. Since you're asking on LL Bean and Carhartt, I'll assume money's an issue. Try trolling Tramdock.com: Oakley Backwards K Hooded Sweatshirt - Men's and WhiskeyMilitia.com: Analog Device Jacket - Men's - $19.99 - 71% off if you're not already. They have clothes on all the time, and you'll find decent stuff for the price you'd pay for an LL Bean.


this is also something im interested in for next season, any more slim fits that are like 1/3 the price of holden lol, i have some slimmer burtons but eh..


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

*LL Bean is crap*

I can't believe someone on this site is extolling the "quality" of LL Bean snowboard jackets. ALL their stuff is cheap and made in China. Yeah, all their stuff. Used to be good once upon a time I know but now corporate Vermont doesn't care if you are forking out 90 bucks for a ten cent for labor pair of cheap snowboard pants. Yeah you can return it but you lose shipping and handling. See my pics!


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Most stuff is made in China. Even your beloved snowboards.

Simply put, it is cheaper to make stuff in China and then have it shipped to a warehouse in California.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

I still like Coleman for USA made gear and camping equipment. I thought the jacket and sleeping bag would be great coming for LL Bean but it was crap man.


----------

